# Dension Icelink install pics w/ iPod hidden in armrest



## not_too_shabby (Apr 30, 2001)

I have been wanting to do this install for a while. I finally got my iPod for Christmas and installed it in my armrest with the icelink plus. I wanted to do the hidden install so I don't have to worry about theft and didn't really see the point of having the iPod accessible since it can be controlled with the changer controls. I know what songs I have on my ipod, so seeing the titles wasn't too important to me. 
Just a couple pictures. This is an install on a B5.5 passat 
If you find my installation useful, buy your icelink here....
Dension Icelink
The two boxes:








The icelink controller. It looks like a senior EE project...








Step 0.5: Disconnect the negative battery terminal. I didn't do this and the radio wouldn't recoginize the icelink unit. It kept saying "No Changer". I disconnected the battery and reconnected it and everything worked fine. You would think completely unplugging the radio would be sufficient, but it wasn't. 
Step 1: Pull radio using the hanging file folder cut in half trick.








Step 2: Remove radio








Step 3: Unplug connections, locate changer cable that plugged into radio








Step 4: Seperate connectors








Step 5: Replace blue plug w/ the icelink connector and reassemble.








At this point you can go ahead and test the setup if you wanted to. I opted to keep going since my ipod was still under the Christmas tree.
Since the goal was to run the ipod cable to the armrest, I needed to fish a wire through so that I could pull the cable through. I opted to pull the round end from the armrest to the radio. It may have been easier to have pulled the dock connector from the radio to the armrest. The round plug was pretty big to fish under the cup holders. 
Step 6: If you have a 5-speed pull the boot up for easier access.








Step 7: Pull armrest cubbie. This is a b5.5 install BTW








Step 8: Fish wire from armrest to shifter








Step 9: Drill hole in armrest cubbie. If I could do it again I would have drilled the hole a little closer to the end, ie closer to the front of the car.








Step 10: Pull cable through to stick shift








Step 11: Pull cable the rest of the way into the center console. I had a hard time pulling the plug through, so things got a little messy. I had to basically disassemble the hole center console so I could get my hand in there to pull the plug through.








Step 12: Connect docking cable to icelink controller. I taped them together after I made the connection. 








Step 13: Unscrew the black nipple thing on the back of the radio and connect the black ground wire to it. 








Step 14: Connect everything back together








Step 15: Reassemble and admire work. It would be nice if the cable was another 6 inches longer.

























For those of you not familiar with the icelink +. It allows you to select your first 5 playlists using the 1-5 preset buttons. It also lets you use steering wheel controls. It charges the ipod as well. You can also change modes so that you can control the ipod yourself if you want. Another cool thing I did was recorded myself saying the names of the playlist and made that the first track of the playlist. So when I hit the #1 preset, it will say, " this is my classic rock playlist", for example. 




_Modified by not_too_shabby at 12:48 PM 12-8-2005_


----------



## JediCorrado (Apr 18, 2000)

does it charge the iPod as well?


----------



## not_too_shabby (Apr 30, 2001)

*Re: (JediCorrado)*

sure does...


----------



## GLIGuyNH (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: (not_too_shabby)*

"Not too shabby" at all! Nice job! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## not_too_shabby (Apr 30, 2001)

*Re: (GLIGuyNH)*

Thanks


----------



## blarsen (Aug 11, 2004)

*Re: Dension Icelink install pics w/ iPod hidden in armrest (not_too_shabby)*

Nice install - so how much did the unit cost? Where did you buy it?


----------



## not_too_shabby (Apr 30, 2001)

*Re: Dension Icelink install pics w/ iPod hidden in armrest (blarsen)*

I just bought it from dension directly. I think it was like $199. I sold my changer for $130, and got the ipod for christmas, so it wasn't too expensive overall. No more burning CD's everytime I bought a couple songs from itunes makes it totally worth the money.


----------



## 1.8TWolfsberg (May 18, 2002)

*Re: Dension Icelink install pics w/ iPod hidden in armrest (not_too_shabby)*

nice writeup bro, looks very good! I bought one too for my Dad but he doesn't use it. It is great how you can use all the OEM controls to operate it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
If anyone likes his writeup and wants to buy a new one at a cheaper price check my signature.


----------



## not_too_shabby (Apr 30, 2001)

*Re: Dension Icelink install pics w/ iPod hidden in armrest (1.8TWolfsberg)*

bumped out of the archive


----------



## not_too_shabby (Apr 30, 2001)

*Re: Dension Icelink install pics w/ iPod hidden in armrest (not_too_shabby)*

If you found my installation useful, buy your icelink here....
Dension Icelink



_Modified by not_too_shabby at 10:00 AM 11-28-2005_


----------



## crab_toes_1.8t (Jul 14, 2004)

*Re: Dension Icelink install pics w/ iPod hidden in armrest (not_too_shabby)*

so you just installed this to the back of your stock, single din tape player through the cd changer control? if so this is the setup i need to get! (i don't want to run a wire from the trunk) thanks for the write up


----------



## not_too_shabby (Apr 30, 2001)

*Re: Dension Icelink install pics w/ iPod hidden in armrest (crab_toes_1.8t)*


_Quote, originally posted by *crab_toes_1.8t* »_so you just installed this to the back of your stock, single din tape player through the cd changer control? if so this is the setup i need to get! (i don't want to run a wire from the trunk) thanks for the write up









Yup....The icelink has an advantage over some of the other units in that you can plug it directly to the back of the head unit as opposed to plugging into the other end of the changer cable and having to run a line all the way back to the dash to plug in your ipod. The icelink is the superior solution to the others IMO....


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: Dension Icelink install pics w/ iPod hidden in armrest (not_too_shabby)*

looks great.... i've got a very similar arm rest install in my jetta http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## KingofCancer (Oct 8, 2005)

*Re: Dension Icelink install pics w/ iPod hidden in armrest (bhb399mm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bhb399mm* »_looks great.... i've got a very similar arm rest install in my jetta http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Lets see some pics!!


----------



## bryanb5.5 (Jul 19, 2003)

*Re: Dension Icelink install pics w/ iPod hidden in armrest (not_too_shabby)*

Awesome demo. Thanks!


----------



## not_too_shabby (Apr 30, 2001)

*Re: Dension Icelink install pics w/ iPod hidden in armrest (bryanb5.5)*

Glad you liked it.


----------



## blarsen (Aug 11, 2004)

*Re: Dension Icelink install pics w/ iPod hidden in armrest (not_too_shabby)*

I have the dension Ice Link/Neo iOn SP for my 96 jetta with JVC aftermarket HU, works great! Direct control from my iPod, with track and volume control from the HU..Simple install

http://www.mp3yourcar.com
They have applications for all VWs


----------



## not_too_shabby (Apr 30, 2001)

*Re: Dension Icelink install pics w/ iPod hidden in armrest (blarsen)*

Not sure what the point of your post is, but if you want to purchase the icelink and you found my install useful, please use this link.
Dension Icelink

The solution offered by mp3yourcar is inferior IMO to the dension icelink that I installed. The main limitation with the mp3yourcar is that you cannot access your first five playlists using the 1-5 buttons on your preset. 


_Modified by not_too_shabby at 1:09 PM 1-25-2006_


----------



## hotsnuglemonster (Sep 13, 2005)

do you just drill a hole in the armrest?


----------



## not_too_shabby (Apr 30, 2001)

*Re: (hotsnuglemonster)*

well, in that little box inside the armrest. It just pops out.


----------



## 80020vr6 (Apr 19, 2003)

*Re: Dension Icelink install pics w/ iPod hidden in armrest (not_too_shabby)*

Your link doesn't work.


----------



## not_too_shabby (Apr 30, 2001)

*Re: Dension Icelink install pics w/ iPod hidden in armrest (80020vr6)*

Thanks, I'll look into it.


----------

